# Nap schedule for a 3 month old



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

How many naps a day does a 3 or 4 month old pup need? 

Little Otto is right now taking his usual late afternoon siesta, which goes on for about 2 hours where he does not wake up for much. He's especially tired today because it was his second time taking a real walk. 

He doesn't need to nap as much as before and he's getting better about just plopping down and taking one. 

So I'm wondering what to do when the kids go back to school in 2 weeks (WHOOOOO HOOOOOO I'm Free)

I'd like to have Otto take a morning nap (from 8:30 to maybe 10) while I get the kids to school and work for a little bit. Then take the usual nap in the afternoon. He will be going to bed at 11pm and getting up at 7am.

Does that sound realistic?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

as many as he wants


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If he gets enough exercise first, then he will probably be glad for morning nap. The great thing about them is, they are usually pretty good about getting used to your schedule.

If he isn't ready for a nap yet by 8:30 you can always crate him or put him in an xpen with a toy or bone for "quite time".

Siren knows when, "nap time" is and she is good about it and has been for a few months. She isn't crated, but she knows that when I get on the computer it is "nap time". Or if I take a nap in the afternoon, she does too.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with MaxGunnar, as much as he wants...Although about an hour before everyone goes to bed, I'd wake him up and play a bit and give him water then go out, so he will sleep more through the night, or at least that's what I did and worked out great for me. Goodluck!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

When Jesse was a puppy under 5 months he seemed to be up for an hour and then crashed for 2 then up for hour and crashed again for 2 hours. I could really tell what time it was by him. He was also walked 3 times a day, by 8 p.m. he was wiped and we would wake him at 11 for last pee and poo and he would sleep through the night. Also important to let a puppy sleep whenever it wants to, it takes a lot of energy to grow like they do.


----------

